# Just bought 2018 Diesel Cruze (MT) Any recommendations for paint protection?



## Garrett552 (May 13, 2018)

Brand new to this forum. 2011 Cruze met a deer on my way into work last week, and I purchased a 2018 Cruze Sedan, Diesel MT version. The dealership had a 30% off discount. It was marked down from $26k to $18k out the door pre-tax. Very happy about the purchase 

My father has the same vehicle, and has forewarned me about the soft, easily chipped paint. The dealership offered me the Scotchgard 3M protector for an additional $800. This covers the front of the vehicle, mirrors, backs of the doors, and other commonly scratched areas. 

I am wondering if there are any recommendations from you guys on better paint protection kits. I did some googling and it looks like the 3M kits are the most common. Thanks in advance.

Garrett


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome, congrats on the new diesel.

No experience with paint protection systems but couldn’t hurt to price it out with a local detailer. Might be able to save a few $$ (and avoid the interest if you’re financing).

Sounds like you got a GREAT deal.


----------



## Garrett552 (May 13, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Welcome, congrats on the new diesel.
> 
> No experience with paint protection systems but couldn’t hurt to price it out with a local detailer. Might be able to save a few $$ (and avoid the interest if you’re financing).
> 
> Sounds like you got a GREAT deal.



Thanks a lot I appreciate it. I found the exact 3M kit for $300 on Amazon. So I figure with install I could end up paying $400-$500 total.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Is the 3M kit like a "clear bra" kind of system? I was taking to a colleague who swears by Lamin-X, though it seemed a bit pricey. I was thinking I might want to invest in something like this ... after three weeks I already have a tiny but deep nick under the headlight and I'd like to prevent more of that.


----------

